# Munich in Germany or Helsinki in Finland? Which city do you prefer to move to and live in?



## fazel.salimi (10 mo ago)

Hello friends. first of all thanks for all the helpful information which you shared on this website.

I will be having a job offer that will be located in Helsinki or Munich and I have the option to choose. But I didn't visit either of them!
May you please help me and share your experience and all pros and cons of these 2 cities and countries?
I will move with my wife and maybe we will have a baby in the future and we are 33 years old.
Some of our important criteria to consider initially are:

We both can just talk in English.
My wife needs to find a job ( IT/Telecom) when we move (an English speaking)
We have a plan to get the citizenship of the target country. The duration before applying (I think this is 4 years for Finland and 8 years for Germany till now) and learning the local language should be considered.
I'm not sure about the salary because I have to select the target location first. But average salary, tax, savings, and quality of life are important.
We are both social people and love socializing with others and having outdoor activities and festivals.
We are thinking to buy a somehow big house (compare to our current apartment which is 54 sqm2) or an apartment and I think there is just apartment option in Munich because of the population.
Any other idea and criteria same as weather, economy, health care, safety, geographic location, … can be considered.

Thank you so much for your time and support.


----------



## stevie.whitts (12 mo ago)

I lived in Munich for 6 months before moving to Helsinki, where i've been for the past 24 years, now looking at moving to Spain.
Helsinki is great, Finland is great. Quality of life is second to none, nature is just 10 minutes from the city centre, a good summer is 28 degrees, a _good_ winter is -28 degrees. Taxation is high, VAT is high, alcohol is expensive, food is expensive, cars are very expensive, petrol currently selling for 2.55€ / litre. but salaries are higher than normal.
In terms of socialising, expect little change from 10€ for a 0.4L beer in the Helsinki centre. Houses, rent can be expensive, the further out from the city centre you go, the more m2 for € you get.


----------

